# Where to get a DTG HM1 printing machine in Malaysia



## lonnlian (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, 

I am a buyer who really interested on the DTG HM1 digital printing machine, but unfortunately i am a foreigner which is came from Malaysia. So do you guys know any of the agent or branches of DTG located in Malaysia? 

If without any agent or branch located in Malaysia, is there any chances of getting this machine? I would like to get this machine ASAP due to the potential of this machine. Wish there is someone who can help me on this. Thanks


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Where to get a DTG HM1 printing machine*

*Rand Asia
*33, Janlan Nirwana 1
Taman Nirwana
68000 Ampang
Selangor Darul Ehasan
Malaysia
Tel: 603-9281 6328
Fax: 603-9281 3623
Contact: Mr. Harald Chia
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.randasia.com.my

Hope this helps!


----------



## lonnlian (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Where to get a DTG HM1 printing machine*

I have already visited the person in face, but i would like to know is there any other seller as well, cause i want to make a price comparison among few seller. Cause the seller is charging me for RM85,000 for the whole package including the Coating Gun, Heat Press, DTG HM1, and the Ink color of CYMK and White. I am not sure whether is price it is reasonable for me to get this machine, or maybe i get a cheaper price instead of buying from the one you have mentioned.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Where to get a DTG HM1 printing machine*

Hi Lonnlian,

The company listed is the only distributor in Malaysia. DTG Digital generally does not set up competing dealerships in each marketplace.

Hope this helps!


----------

